# Rottweilers in French Ringsport ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I found a nice link about Rottweilers in Ringsport, really nice to see these dogs working in a sport that is all business!!! Beautiful dogs and nice to see some "real" Rottys out there. Up here all we see are conformation lines I've only seen one real working line Rotty in my life and he was as ugly as sin he never would've passed a conformation show! But to me he is one beautiful dog. :grin: 

Another thing cool about the link it gives info on a Female Handler bringing a Rottweiler to level 3 that is very very impressive especially for a breed that is not known as a Ringsport dog makes it very special. 

Enjoy the link everyone! O 

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/nicolas.nolf/ringsportev.htm


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

> I have at least 4 decent Ringsport clubs within a 30 minute drive, whereas I must drive for at least an hour to find a competent Schutzhund / IPO club.


I love my SchH but....le sigh! To have that many good clubs of any sport so close...

Thanks for sharing, Geoff. Very cool Rotties, I love to see 'em work.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

I liked that link. Thank you for posting it, it made alot of sense to me as to why there aren't as many rotties in ring sports. It's like asking a jumping horse to be a race horse. Two different sports. One is not better then the other, just different.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

christen, I love your profile picture. I would love to see another full picture of your dog.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Polliana Oliveira said:


> I liked that link. Thank you for posting it, it made alot of sense to me as to why there aren't as many rotties in ring sports. It's like asking a jumping horse to be a race horse. Two different sports. One is not better then the other, just different.


Well they are as different as different can be. But I'd say a Rottwieler who is a level 3 FR is a Rottwieler akin to Superman vs Regular Joe. =D> That's why I loved coming across this link.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

There's quite a bit on this website too Geoff.
http://users.skynet.be/hexental/belringsport.htm


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> There's quite a bit on this website too Geoff.
> http://users.skynet.be/hexental/belringsport.htm


Nice I could see why a Rottweiler would be better at Belgian Ring than French. Cool stuff Steve!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

mmm hexental now THOSE are some dogs i wouldn't mind meeting


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotta admit Geoff, when I first saw the post I thought it was a spoof!:-k I can really appreciate the amount of extra work and patience it must take to get those dogs to an acceptable level in such a demanding sport. 

That being said...I think I'll stick with the BEST DOG BREED EVER...the *Malinois*! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Good link.

Nice to see Rotties competing.

I really like ringsport and think it's an excellent dog discipline and great to watch.

Although I'm not a particular fan of Rotties, I can their their attraction. My unit has a Rottie policedog and he's a mean mutha. The reaction he gets from bad guys, no matter how many of them or their size, is quite amazing. Nobody wants to take him on, whilst many will have a go at a GSD or Mali.

On that link, I noticed the stud of the month and wondered, from you Rottie experts, if you thought he was a bit oversized. 

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/nicolas.nolf/etalonev.htm


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Impressive, I was under the impression rotts of that caliber were all but extinct.
Is it just one kennel that is breeding these?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you mean fat, he certainly is. Show people love that shit.](*,)


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Amy Swaby said:


> mmm hexental now THOSE are some dogs i wouldn't mind meeting


I've met a few dogs and bitches bred by Guy (Schloss Hexental/Schwarzen Hammer) and they were nice, but not necessarily any better than those produced by some other European breeders.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> Good link.
> 
> Nice to see Rotties competing.
> 
> ...


It's one of the few positive things to come out of the media scaremongering about Rottweilers - the scrotes are petrified of them.



> On that link, I noticed the stud of the month and wondered, from you Rottie experts, if you thought he was a bit oversized.
> 
> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/nicolas.nolf/etalonev.htm


Hassan lines often have lots of bone, but that dog is just fat - he'd probably look nice if he was in condition.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I personally like these Rotties....They are stunning and CAN work!!! 

http://www.jenecks.com/dogs.htm

I LOVE Eckarts dogs!!! 

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Another Rott.

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=QKPQOv7oi4I&feature=related 


http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=nMgDuMkC5lA&feature=channel


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Will, you mistakingly wrote malinois under best dog breed ever, you can edit it to say GSD! LOL


----------

